# My 1st planted tank before and after pics



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice tank.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice! roud:


----------



## wetrelief (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the tank! nice work. Really enjoy the layout.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

I will warn you, however, that the betta may eat the shrimp later on. Many people have tried keeping them together and failed.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

That first shot is cool with the light streaming down. Looks like a foggy morning.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Im aware that could be a risk, so far he has shown no interest in them whatsoever, worst come to worst I have another tank I can transfer him too.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

I remember seeing your post about the cracked tank. It sucks, but I think it semi turned out good. Tank looks really good but some fish aren't replaceable.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> Im aware that could be a risk, so far he has shown no interest in them whatsoever, worst come to worst I have another tank I can transfer him too.


That's great that you have a backup plan. You may luck out, but normally bettas and RCS just can't coexist for life...... :icon_cry:


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

I really like it! I like that it looks natural and unsculpted. Sorry you lost the other tank!


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

bud29 said:


> That's great that you have a backup plan. You may luck out, but normally bettas and RCS just can't coexist for life...... :icon_cry:


I spent a while at the lfs watching this guy, he was in a tank with tetra and shrimp and just did his own thing hopefully he will stay chill lol

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> he was in a tank with tetra and shrimp and just did his own thing


That is a good sign.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like your tank


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I swear bettas are genetically related to cats; whatever you *want* them to do or not do, they'll do the opposite on principle. 

Dumped a bunch of juvie cherry culls in my betta tank figuring they'd make a good snack for him. Nope, they're breeding away while he's getting chased around the tank by a trio of bloody black bar endler males. He's such a pansy. But a beautiful one.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hahaha.....black bars are RUTHLESS! They try to do the McNasty with anything and everything. I have one in my 29 while he awaits his turn in my endler tank, and he won't stop with the female platy. Nuts....

Starrlamia.....awesome tank! Definitely an inspiration!


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Bettas are funny creatures. My endlers never chased anything but tail  (that was bad I know) 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markle (Dec 30, 2011)

Neat little Betta! I have his twin brother  And he does like to munch on my baby shrimp but its the way of the world, healthy shrimp population can support one Betta's appetite on top of the super yummy flake he likes to eat!


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

markle said:


> Neat little Betta! I have his twin brother  And he does like to munch on my baby shrimp but its the way of the world, healthy shrimp population can support one Betta's appetite on top of the super yummy flake he likes to eat!


 haha! that must be one fat betta! 
My guy hasnt even gone for babies, it scares me in a way lol


----------



## markle (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha ha he doesn't get much flake so is pretty buff, I bought him as a runt with chewed fins and looking ragged, and he is now a jewel of the tank! Big tank tho so he has his work cut out finding the shrimp .... Liking the pics as the tank settles, my favorite bit seeing everything come clear, slowly


----------



## Slippryrock (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool scape. What really makes it cool is the fact that it appears to be sitting on a desk or table. If so I would imagine that would be the way to sit comfortably close and see everything. I like to see how people make use of their space and make aquariums fit in. I constantly brain storm trying to find space to set up another tank. Now i'm wondering if i really need a monitor......


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks lol it is on my dining room table, unfortunately my bf has stipulated that I can only have what fits on it while still being able to eat at it. So naturally it also has a 10g. I would love to find more space for tanks but there really isn't much. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Very nice tank setup, stinks that you had your tank break. Keep up the hard work!


----------

